
#Resist: Meetup - acjohnson55
https://www.meetup.com/pro/resist/?campaign=email2017
======
mmel
I had used meetup to find local non-political hobby-type interest groups, I
don't recall agreeing to become part of a political resistance movement when I
signed up. Now they're overtly political, I do not want to use it. I'm not
pro-trump, I'm not even a US resident. But when you make the non-political
political, I lose all interest in using it.

------
waisbrot
Meetup.com sends an email to (all?) members that says

"... after the recent executive order aimed to block people on the basis of
nationality and religion, a line was crossed. At a time when core democratic
ideals feel under attack, we feel a duty to spark more civic participation."

I had not thought of Meetup as a political company, but this reads as a very
strong statement. It's successful advertising, because I've been thinking
about them for several minutes straight. Will this impress everyone, or will
they be sending an apology note tomorrow?

~~~
throwaway420
Interesting that the executive order doesn't block anybody on the basis of
religion, yet they continue to repeat this false claim.

------
rkuykendall-com
Checked out my local ( Manhattan ) group. One of the first events:

"Find ways to ensure that Democrats are voted out of Congress

Historically, Democratic politicians have been against the Second Amendment
and other vital rights. Mayors in NYC and other large cities, in addition, are
supporting what goes on in Congress when these restrictive practices are
enacted. We should do what we can to assist the new president in combating
individuals who spend their time working against the Constitution."

So... this is going about as well as I expected a political meetup group with
no leadership to go.

------
ennuihenry
To spam an entire userbase to put forth your political beliefs is insane.

------
acjohnson55
Sharing, because I thought this is probably the most intentional stand I've
seen a tech company take so far.

